# PPPoe Server



## cryptdir (Dec 20, 2020)

I would like the opinion of someone who uses pppoe server, I have 3 thousand clients running on a Mikrotik server, I am to compare an ISP with another 3 thousand clients. FreeBSD supports 6 thousand clients with 7 GB of traffic? which ideal configuration? does anyone know any dpdk + pppoe solution? or not need dpdk?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 21, 2020)

I think that net/mpd5 might come to play here as a good solution.
PPP is a single threaded app and you need high CPU frequency speed for best results.
dpdk really never took off in FreeBSD. We got shortchanged from Intel for full support on FreeBSD[1].

I suggest you give mpd5 a look. It is a good pppoe server with out the hardware needs of PPPoe that is in our in base.

[1]https://www.linuxfoundation.org/calendar/dpdk-userspace/
FreeBSD port is available *for a subset* of DPDK features


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 21, 2020)

I also want to say that just because you can, that you should probably not.
The ASIC inside your Mikrotik switch only does one thing. Networking.
While trying to keep up with that workload you will need to build a beefy server.
Which is cheaper?

Here is an example. Juniper switches use JuneOS a FreeBSD derivative.
So they use FreeBSD to boot the switch and its interfaces.
What they have is an ASIC that they have programmed to work on the packets.
So the ASIC are taking the load from the OS for fastest switching.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 21, 2020)

I think Olivier's site has some great numbers with regards to networking on AMD64 equipment;





						FreeBSD forwarding Performance [BSD Router Project]
					






					bsdrp.net
				




I also see a recipe for PPPoE on BSD Router Project;





						PPPoE and L2TP lab with mpd [BSD Router Project]
					






					bsdrp.net


----------

